# In Munich- Car Wash Recommendation?



## teksavy (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All:

After 5 countries and 1000 miles, my baby needs a wash.. I'd prefer a full-service location, but a nice self-serve is fine too. I just don't have any microfiber towels with me, but can buy some if needed.

Help please... 

-Ed


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

From the ED Wiki

Munich
According to some bimmerfest members, there is a Shell station at the following address in Munch that has worked well for them in the past! 

Münchner Ring 17 85716 Unterschleißheim. 

From Harms/Vikase you would take Schleißheimer Str (B471) a short distance west to a major intersection. Then north on Ingolstädter Landstraße (B13) about 3-4km and it is on your left. They have a drive through, self serve, and vacuums. 

(Thanks to Kanuck from bimmerfest.com for the information and general directions!) 

The self-serve bays at the Shell station offer a choice of five programs, including a cold water wash, a hot wash with shampoo, as well as a wash with filtered water. The amount of Euros you put into the machine - either 50 cents, 1 Euro or 2 Euros - varies the amount of time given for your chosen program. Deposit the money and select the program. A display on the machine tells you how much time you have left. 

It should be noted that because of some strict "laws" regarding working on Sunday in Germany, that you will likely not be able to wash your car that day, drive-thru OR self-serve. If you plan on dropping your car off at Harms on a Sunday you may want to consider washing it another day if you want it clean for the ride home. 

Two new additions, as of June 1, 2008: 

1. From RunonMD1: "Went to a car wash recommended by Harms, about a half mile away. They did a nice job...it's called APZ (Auto-Pflege-Zentrum) at Schleissheimer Strasse 89, 85748 Garching. The phone is 089/32 18 6611." 

2. John Lance reports: "There's a brand-new one being built right opposite our Winter Tires depot in Ismaning!"


----------



## teksavy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks.. sorry, I thought I checked the wiki before the trip and didn't find anything. Much appreciated!


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 13, 2009)

Just before the last turn to drop off car at Harms in Munich, there
is a car wash offering different levels of service.

This is very convenient and walking distance from Harms.


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

I went with APZ (Auto-Pflege-Zentrum) a few weeks ago when I did my pre-drop off wash. If you're coming from the A9 they are on your left and have a sign in big red letters along the buliding. To get there you have to go to the first stop light after passing them and make a left followed by another immediete left to get on the service road that runs along that side of the main road. If you do a search, someone's wife in the past did a very solid writeup on how to get there that I used to good effect. 

The initial guy I talked to didn't speak English but they found someone in the back who could help me without a problem. They had an automated wash where you could buy multiple levels of service(highest was roughly 12-15 euros if I remember right). After making your purchase they give you this plastic card that you then insert into the slot just outside the wash after you've pulled your car into the slot/wash. I got the highest level of wash and was pretty pleased with the result.

Unfortunately on that day they were too booked up to do any interior vaccuming for me so that's all I got, wasn't too worried about the interior anyway.


----------



## teksavy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed information. I'm going to call the guys at APZ to see what they have available. 

Big thank you for the replies.

-Ed


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Allguth Gilching










Excellent car wash.But 22 km West of Munich. Might be a good choice for those coming from Switzerland / Lake of Constance.

Located here Allguth Gilching


----------



## teksavy (Sep 1, 2010)

Final night in Munich. Heading to London tomorrow. Rolf will be picking us up at Log In Out tomorrow morning. 

I went to the shell station at listed in the Wiki. Basic place. I didn't trust the brushes or the automatic washer. Do I went to a Pep-Boys auto parts store and bought a wash mitt and chamois. Drove to the Shell location and pumped the vacuum and washer full of Euros. Took about two hours total including hand drying.

I was so anal with my new baby, that I didn't use the scrub brush and just held the brush over the surface of the car and used the hand mitt to wash her. Hand dried in the stall to keep rain off until it cleared.

What a wonderful way to bond with the new member of the family.

Pics attached.

Enjoy.

-Ed


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Ounce said:


> I went with APZ (Auto-Pflege-Zentrum) a few weeks ago when I did my pre-drop off wash. If you're coming from the A9 they are on your left and have a sign in big red letters along the buliding. To get there you have to go to the first stop light after passing them and make a left followed by another immediete left to get on the service road that runs along that side of the main road. If you do a search, someone's wife in the past did a very solid writeup on how to get there that I used to good effect.
> 
> The initial guy I talked to didn't speak English but they found someone in the back who could help me without a problem. They had an automated wash where you could buy multiple levels of service(highest was roughly 12-15 euros if I remember right). After making your purchase they give you this plastic card that you then insert into the slot just outside the wash after you've pulled your car into the slot/wash. I got the highest level of wash and was pretty pleased with the result.
> 
> Unfortunately on that day they were too booked up to do any interior vaccuming for me so that's all I got, wasn't too worried about the interior anyway.


+1

I went there to wash the bugs off my car. It was a pretty solid wash and I didn't have any complaints. :thumbup:


----------

